# DD making my phone vibrate for several minutes after decline



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Does anyone else have this issue? Sometimes after I decline an order my phone will vibrate non stop for several minutes. I can't figure out how to make it stop. I'm about to delete the app just because of this. It's insane. 

Phone is a Google Pixel


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

I already had to unsubscribe or whatever from texts. Uber I used to get like one text a day to tell me about boost or that there's a game tomorrow that should keep everybody busy or whatever. But DoorDash has a text about some dumb thing multiple times a day when I am not even online. When I was online it would text me every single thing that it had already told me in the app. Why did I also need a text about it?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

GruveRecords said:


> Does anyone else have this issue? Sometimes after I decline an order my phone will vibrate non stop for several minutes. I can't figure out how to make it stop. I'm about to delete the app just because of this. It's insane.
> 
> Phone is a Google Pixel


All you have to do is click the back arrow at the top of your app and then click on resume Dash and it will stop

Very easy


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

notmyfavoritething said:


> I already had to unsubscribe or whatever from texts. Uber I used to get like one text a day to tell me about boost or that there's a game tomorrow that should keep everybody busy or whatever. But DoorDash has a text about some dumb thing multiple times a day when I am not even online. When I was online it would text me every single thing that it had already told me in the app. Why did I also need a text about it?


I unsubscribed also. Pointless texts.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I have an issue related to that. Occasionally, my app puts itself into pause dash all on it's own, but it also vibrates like the Status notification we receive while waiting for food. Gets on my nerves because I've left my phone idle while I am getting ready or just passing the time in between, only to return to a pause dash


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

I get the in app order requests, then 10 minutes later, i'll get the instant message notification of the order. I received a text from DD letting me know that a certain area was extremely busy and in need of dashers. I go out there since it wasn't too far from home. I get out there and 1/2 later, no orders. I was pissed.



aeiou_- said:


> I have an issue related to that. Occasionally, my app puts itself into pause dash all on it's own, but it also vibrates like the Status notification we receive while waiting for food. Gets on my nerves because I've left my phone idle while I am getting ready or just passing the time in between, only to return to a pause dash


I was navigating to a restaurant. While on the way, I received two text messages indicating that I missed two order opportunities. I never even got the in app notifications to give me the opportunity to accept/decline. I think they do that to mess with the promotions.


----------

